
Integrate the remote USB access technology to the Cloud OS - DorissLane
https://www.eltima.com/cloud-integration-technology.html
======
DorissLane
Eltima Port Virtualization technology allows to access your serial and USB
devices in the cloud PC. By technology integration you may decline costs and
increase the revenue.

